# 'shroom huntin'



## Fordman99 (Apr 1, 2007)

With the temps starting to rise here and the decent amount of rain lately,it should be a great spring for hunting morels.Anyone else enjoy those tasty little fungi?


----------



## begleytree (Apr 1, 2007)

I love them too. I used to live in the morel hunting area of your dreams but moved out here and haven't found the first one since  
some fond memories growing up were busting spring largemouth and frying them up with morels. now that was living!
-Ralph


----------



## osb_mail (Apr 1, 2007)

*morels*

I did the best I done in years mushroom hunting last . I found a couple good little patches .I hope this year will be as good I still dont have any storys about find bags full of pop can size mushrooms . Like some people do .


----------



## HELSEL (Apr 2, 2007)

Mesick Michigan I live like 15 miles from it.

http://www.mesick-mushroomfest.org/


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 2, 2007)

Best advice I could give to a newbe here is to look for a dead Elm tree, or one with a dead limb, as I think the soil above a dead Elm root is a good habitat for Morals.

Found a tee-shirt full one time, all under Prickely Ash brush,,,,real hard to maneuver with out a shirt on, but worth every drop of blood! 

But if they were easy, everybody would be doing it!


----------



## SmokinDodge (Apr 2, 2007)

Mama found 26 of the reds ones saturday, all in one spot. I think some call them beefsteak. Biggest one was about the size of a cantaloupe and they sure went nice with the homegrown T bones and Bud light. Can't wait for it to warm up a little more for the whire morels!


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 2, 2007)

Not schrooms, but took me a little run tis eve to check on my asparagus, well not mine, Adolph Coors acutely(open to public) , I have about a one mile track that will pass close enough to about a dozen different plants,,,, notta today, needs a couple real hot days , but it will yield few meals, don't tell Adolph, but it goes good with a bottle of Michelob!


----------



## ben14826 (Apr 2, 2007)

I can't wait to start hunting for shrooms. Not quite warm enough yet.


----------



## wdchuck (Apr 3, 2007)

Last couple of years on our place, over 50 Giant Puffball Mushrooms, biggest measured 20" wide, probably weighed near 5#. We get others but I haven't taken the time to identify them yet.


----------



## bushinspector (Apr 3, 2007)

AH, The redbuds are blooming and it is the season to hunt mushrooms! However watch out for the poison ivy!!


----------



## fmueller (Apr 4, 2007)

I've found shrooms growing out of our landscaping rocks in the front yard of the house we used to live in, I've found them out in open grassy areas, under multi-flora rose, under bark, in the woods, I think they can grow anywhere. Just that they can hide so well. You can be staring right at one and not see it. Ah the ever elusive shroom. Won't be long now.


----------



## dimanager (Apr 5, 2007)

I found 40 greys last night, pretty fresh too (it was 39 degrees). Would have found more but it was dark and couldn't see any more.
I have found them under the pallets I put my wood on. And yes, I have moved about a cord of wood to get to them. I have also found them in my drive way and my dog's pen. 
When I built my house in the middle of the woods, my parents and my sister helped burn brush. We did it in the spring and they could only carry wood with one hand because the other was usually holding mushrooms. They say that is the only reason they came to help.
Happy shrooming.

Sam


----------



## WadePatton (Apr 5, 2007)

*mushyrooms*

We've gathered about 6 dozen off my place. From 29 March until 2 April. Hard and slow hunting--too dang dry and hot. THEN it rained and cooled some. Maybe get back out there, but am too busy.

We get small Yellows and Grays. I've not seen the blacks in 2 years, but have found them by the dozens--right in the gravel road! 

No elms where I hunt. Almost 100% Yellow Poplar with some Maple understory. And then there's some Sassafras and Persimmon. I have found blacks near Elms.


----------



## fmueller (Apr 6, 2007)

Well the temps are dipping into the teens and 20's around here at night, all the water puddles are frozen solid. No shrooms around here for awhile yet. A couple of years ago after the shrooms popped out we had a freeze and it ruined a bunch of good shrooms. Freezer burn sorta, then the ants attacked them.


----------



## yooper (Apr 14, 2007)

Will be another month at least till the morrels start pooping up here still snow on the ground1 but when the do i can usualy bag well over 30# in a couple days on 20 acrs on my 40. my family eats them but i dont ...they make me deathly ill. we shair alot of them also and leave many for the deer to eat, I love to go looking for them though. we still have shrooms left over from last year yet dried and froozen.


----------



## fmueller (Apr 15, 2007)

Yikes, i did'nt know you had them that far North. Somebody told me you caould find morels in all 50 states but I have a hard time believing you could find them in Arizona or New Mexico or someplace like that. 
I almost got sick last year cause I ate mushrooms about 3 days in a row and started getting stomach cramps. Think I'll try freezing some this year instead of eating them all at once, duh!


----------



## Highclimber OR (Apr 15, 2007)

It's almost time here. A good buddy hunts every year and he says that it has gotten kinda ugly in past years. It seems that some people feel the need to carry guns and intimidate others to ensure their success. Bummer, but the shrooms sure are tasty.


----------



## osb_mail (Apr 30, 2007)

*They may not be the biggest but*

I was the first to put pictures up of mushrooms found these over the weekend .


----------

